# Nissan 350z



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

Just finished hope you like it. got the colour scheme off a picture online.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Definitely different! Nice clean work. 
Is this the AMT F&F version?
Chris


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks great! Especially from the side, like in the last pic :thumbsup:

The steering wheel is on the wrong side of the cockpit!


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

yes it is the amt f+f version i did it like this cause when i got the kit there where no decals so i decided to do it i bit different. the steering wheel is on the correct side for the car from the film even though it looks a bit wrong. thanks for the comments.


----------



## marley79 (May 3, 2009)

a couple more pics.


----------

